# Mass stabbing in Idaho.



## Crixus (Jul 1, 2018)

At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?

9 hurt, 4 critically, as man stabs refugee families at Boise low-income apartments


*9 hurt, 4 critically, as man stabs refugee families at Boise low-income apartments*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 1, 2018)

Somalian refugees?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Somalian refugees?




Probubly, or Nigerian. They settled a shit Ton of them guys out there. But they are pretty insistent on not giving out the 30 year old mans name or nationality so we know for sure it’s either a *xxx xxxx* dreamer or a Muslim.

*Removed racial slur.*


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 1, 2018)

All they need is a few hundred more like this.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 1, 2018)

Amish *again*?


----------



## Vastator (Jul 1, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Somalian refugees?
> ...


Obama made it a point to settle as many 3rd world negros, into the whitest areas he could find.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 1, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Of course he did. Why else was the reason for all those Census Bureau community surveys they kept sending out back then? There was a big push to get immigrants and low-income urban dwellers relocated out to rural areas.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 1, 2018)

Was it a fully automatic knife or just a single stab knife?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Amish *again*?



its those funny looking white caps that make them nuts--------cute on kids------but as one ages it just looks silly


----------



## task0778 (Jul 1, 2018)

Timmy Earl Kinner.   Motivation unknown at the moment.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 1, 2018)

Crixus said:


> At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> 
> 9 hurt, 4 critically, as man stabs refugee families at Boise low-income apartments
> 
> ...


Wonder what the body count would have been with guns.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 1, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Where would they be settled in rural areas?


----------



## task0778 (Jul 1, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> ...



Or if a good guy with a gun had shot the guy before he stabbed so many people.


----------



## Intolerant (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Intolerant (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Crepitus (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow, the stupidity and racism is emanating off this thread in waves.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 1, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Timmy Earl Kinner.   Motivation unknown at the moment.


Yep, he looks like one angry man.  


_Nine people, including six children, were injured in a mass stabbing in an apartment complex in Boise, Idaho, on Saturday night, with four of the victims reported to be in critical condition, officials said._

Mass stabbing at Idaho apartment complex leaves 9 injured, suspect in custody, police say


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2018)

Is Timmy Kinner is a black Trumper from LA who hates immigrants.


----------



## miketx (Jul 1, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> ...


Not enough to satisfy your sick blood thirsty hide, that's for sure.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 1, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Is Timmy Kinner is a black Trumper from LA who hates immigrants.


Unhappy people love to hate for any reason but from the link I posted this guy had just been evicted from that apartment where he had lived temporarily.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks, AA.  Then political affiliation had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 1, 2018)

Crixus said:


> At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> 
> 9 hurt, 4 critically, as man stabs refugee families at Boise low-income apartments
> 
> ...



With a name like Timmy Earl Kinner he's clearly American, so your violent refugee conspiracy appears to have been quashed.


----------



## miketx (Jul 1, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> ...


How so? Perhaps he changed his name. Some people do that to fit in more. Not saying he did, but without knowing, it's speculation.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 1, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Is Timmy Kinner is a black Trumper from LA who hates immigrants.


Is that your great white deplorable hope, Jakey?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 1, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Wow, the stupidity and racism is emanating off this thread in waves.


It really makes me sick.

I hear six of the victims were children.  No wonder he was able to get so many before they could run.

One report says the guy was asked to leave; he was from LA and apparently couch surfing there.  HUD housing has strict rules about folks staying there without being on the lease.  Maybe he was mad at the people he felt "ratted" him out .  Or maybe he was mad that refugees could live there but he couldn't.  Who knows.  Just another crazy with no motivation that makes sense?  I doubt it this time.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 1, 2018)

The guy has priors in Utah..

Timmy Earl Jr Kinner Arrest Details | St. George, UT


----------



## task0778 (Jul 1, 2018)

6 of the 9 victims were kids, let that sink in for a minute.   He probably had more than one motivation, but this guy went nuts.


OldLady said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the stupidity and racism is emanating off this thread in waves.
> ...



You could be right, he probably had an axe to grind and might've gone after somebody in particular and went out of control.   Or he could've been super high on somethin'.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 1, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> ...




They don’t got guns out in he bush where these savages were imported from. They still do it old school. Like your Mexican pals.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 1, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...




Here it’s over in LaMarque and Hitchcock.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 1, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> ...








Maybe. But here is Timmy. Most likely a good kid, just misunderstood is all.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 1, 2018)

AquaAthena said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Is Timmy Kinner is a black Trumper from LA who hates immigrants.
> ...


You did not read what I posted sixteen minutes earlier?

Either poor reading comprehension or worse on your part, AA.


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

Idaho stabbing suspect identified; 6 children injured in the attack



Hadn't seen anything about this on the boards. A terrible tragedy seemingly targeting a domestic refugee community.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 1, 2018)

Yeah, and the dude that did the stabbing, while he lived in the same place as the refugees did because he was low income, he was NOT a refugee. 

The thing that I find really abhorrent is that this idiot attacked children.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 1, 2018)

Idaho calling special legislative session to outlaw knives?


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah, and the dude that did the stabbing, while he lived in the same place as the refugees did because he was low income, he was NOT a refugee.
> 
> The thing that I find really abhorrent is that this idiot attacked children.



Agreed. Completely uncalled for and impossible to reconcile with a rational thought process.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 1, 2018)

No motive mentioned yet.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 1, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Idaho calling special legislative session to outlaw knives?


How many dead?

Zero?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 1, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho calling special legislative session to outlaw knives?
> ...



Just because nobody died isn't a reason to downplay this incident.  There were six CHILDREN that were attacked.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 1, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Just because nobody died isn't a reason to downplay this incident.


In the context of gun control vs knife control, it is a reason. Check the comments to which I responded.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 1, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Just because nobody died isn't a reason to downplay this incident.
> ...



There is no comparison between the two.  If the attacker had used a gun, chances are extremely good that there would have been fatalities, and there would have been more people injured.


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Just because nobody died isn't a reason to downplay this incident.
> ...



While I am optimistically hopeful no one here will attempt justification for stabbing six children anywhere in the world, we could also compare lies about white male calls for violence against immigrant/refugee populations vis a vis minority violence against the same. But let's not politicize the issue, shall we?


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Idaho calling special legislative session to outlaw knives?


Nope. People use knives to eat not shoot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jul 1, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho calling special legislative session to outlaw knives?
> ...



Save for when they're killing people with them. Homicidal intent exceeds potential of the selected weapon.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


Not really. Most tools can be used to kill someone however guns were created to kill.


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Just as edged weapons were created to kill from time out of mind long before gunpowder existed.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Yeah but edged weapons cant kill multiple people in seconds.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



One at a time.  Time enough to pick up a rock and clunk the attacker in the head.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


------------------------------   they shoulda stayed where the came from ,  probably wouldn't have been Stabbed .


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


*Knives were created to kill as well idiot.  It was the favorite tool until guns.*


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Knife-wielding terrorists kill at least 29 in savage Chinese train station attack

An edged weapon can be much deadlier faster than any firearm available on the civilian market. True, you must get close, but few victims of mass attacks see the killer coming in the first place.


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

Boise stabbing: Man attacks refugee child’s birthday party, injures 9, police say


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


Its not only they have to get closer they have to have the skill to use the knife effectively. With a gun its simply point and shoot.  Again its stupid to try and ban knives because there are other uses for them. Same with baseball bats and bowling balls.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

i think the stabber was a 'black guy with dreadlocks' and i think that he had been living in taxpayer funded Free housing with the refugees .


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Idaho stabbing suspect identified; 6 children injured in the attack
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen anything about this on the boards. A terrible tragedy seemingly targeting a domestic refugee community.



Fake Fox News loves any story that shows black people in a bad light. This guy is reprehensible but Fake Fox News uses stabbed chlidren for their political gain.


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 1, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Does anyone know, why comments like this ^^^ are posted?  I'm wondering how such a callous disregard for kids became a traditional value for the self defined conservative set.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Idaho stabbing suspect identified; 6 children injured in the attack
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't seen anything about this on the boards. A terrible tragedy seemingly targeting a domestic refugee community.


Terrible...thank the gods he didn't have a gun.  Was he INCEL?


----------



## night_son (Jul 1, 2018)

task0778 said:


> I wonder if we'll see more of that in the West, a group of people with knives or axes rather than a single killer.



I hope not. Much more terrifying on a primal level than shootings.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------   and to defend people ,   God made man but Sam Colt made all men [and women] equal  Ace .


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



I was a catcher, quick release, accurate and with pretty good velocity.


----------



## task0778 (Jul 1, 2018)

Bones (Boise police chief) fought back tears as he revealed the ages of the injured children: There had been a 3-year-old, two 4-year-olds, a 6-year-old, an 8-year-old and a 12-year-old “from different continents” gathered that night to celebrate a child’s birthday, he said. Three adults who tried to intervene were also injured, he said.

You gotta be kidding me, who but an insane person goes after children that young.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

generally speaking big muscles and BIG MEN are a great way to kill and to rape and no guns or knives or other tools are needed Ace .


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 1, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



DUD ^^^

And clubs, arrows and fists before the stone age.


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2018)

pismoe said:


> generally speaking big muscles and BIG MEN are a great way to kill and to rape and no guns or knives or other tools are needed Ace .


We arent generally speaking. We are talking about inanimate objects not people.  Besides you cant ban people.


----------



## Sahba (Jul 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's exactly why I carry firearms I choose, based on the limitations of circumstance, the one that is the the most efficacious at its intended purpose... killing what it is aimed and fired at!


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


------------------------------------   yep , thats my point , big muscles on big men using their fists  WryCatcher .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho stabbing suspect identified; 6 children injured in the attack
> ...


-------------------------------------  hey , the stabber was a 'black' guy with dreadlocks   Issac .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

pismoe said:


> generally speaking big muscles and BIG MEN are a great way to kill and to rape and no guns or knives or other tools are needed Ace .


--------------------------------   and thats why Guns are Great for women and weaker people .


----------



## Sahba (Jul 1, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Was it a fully automatic knife or just a single stab knife?


Lol, isn't it "full semiautomatic" not full automatic... very confusing and all 


I learn something new every day from the MSM... lol


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Bones (Boise police chief) fought back tears as he revealed the ages of the injured children: There had been a 3-year-old, two 4-year-olds, a 6-year-old, an 8-year-old and a 12-year-old “from different continents” gathered that night to celebrate a child’s birthday, he said. Three adults who tried to intervene were also injured, he said.
> 
> You gotta be kidding me, who but an insane person goes after children that young.


--------------------------------------------   a guy with a grudge or hate .   Happens daily in the third world .   Bombings in the third world mideast , arab lands are indiscriminate and happen all the time Task .


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2018)

Crixus said:


> At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> 
> 9 hurt, 4 critically, as man stabs refugee families at Boise low-income apartments
> 
> ...


Probably insane.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

from what i hear the stabber was annoyed that he got kicked out of the refugees free housing .   Is that insane , sounds more like stabber was mad .


----------



## Asclepias (Jul 1, 2018)

pismoe said:


> from what i hear the stabber was annoyed that he got kicked out of the refugees free housing .   Is that insane , sounds more like stabber was mad .


Sounds to me like he was off his meds. You dont stab children because youre mad at the land lord.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > from what i hear the stabber was annoyed that he got kicked out of the refugees free housing .   Is that insane , sounds more like stabber was mad .
> ...


--------------------------------------  might be correct , but as i point out there is lots of child death in the middle east and lots of other third world areas due to indiscriminate bombings .  Might be some in the USA .    Doesn't really matter to me , the guy stabbed , he should be tried as a stabber or attempted murderer or a murderer is someone dies   Ace .


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Jul 1, 2018)

Love this thread. The first page alone, shines a bright light on the sheer sh1tbaggery of some of the fucktards that frequent this board.  You have an ignorance c nt, stating that he must be a 'wet back or Muslim'.  You have somebody wishing for more mass killings of those he hates. And you have a pathetic loser who feels obligated to play the gun card.


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Jul 1, 2018)

pismoe said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Bones (Boise police chief) fought back tears as he revealed the ages of the injured children: There had been a 3-year-old, two 4-year-olds, a 6-year-old, an 8-year-old and a 12-year-old “from different continents” gathered that night to celebrate a child’s birthday, he said. Three adults who tried to intervene were also injured, he said.
> ...


Agreed.  I am not going to give this guy the benefit of the doubt by saying he 'must be insane'. If it comes out that he is a diagnosed paranoid schizophrenic with violent hallucinations, then I will amend my stance.  Until then, he is just a hateful shitbag, who needs to be put down.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

and i would care if some 'expurt' says that stabber is insane .    What happens then .   EXPURT and Doktors get paid and stabber gets expensive treatment .


----------



## task0778 (Jul 1, 2018)

From FoxNews.com:

_The suspect accused of stabbing nine people, including six children, at an Idaho apartment complex attacked a child's birthday party to "take vengeance" after he was asked to leave, police said Sunday.

A visibly emotional Boise Police Chief William Bones described how first responders found the injured in the street and in hallways after the Saturday evening attack. He said the birthday girl, a three-year-old, was among the victims along with five other children between four and 12 years old.
_
This is the kind of guy you don't want to ever see the outside of prison.   He's gotta be mentally unbalanced to a high degree, by whatever standard there is.   Stabs a 3-year old little girl on her birthday, words just fail me.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Boise stabbing: Man attacks refugee child’s birthday party, injures 9, police say


That's not insanity, alone.  This guy had hate in his heart, probably for refugees.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 1, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> All they need is a few hundred more like this.



You're not only stupid, you're a classic stupid asshole.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

'kinner' the Boise stabber had been asked to leave the apartment and returned with a Vengeance to do his stabbing .   Looks like the stabber was loving at least one lady refugee until he was asked to leave or was kicked out of the apartment OldLady .  ---   Boise stabbing suspect injured 9 at 3-year-old's birthday party   ---


----------



## pismoe (Jul 1, 2018)

more info  , and looks like the stabber had been staying in the building but not with the refugees that were stabbed .  ---   Idaho Mass Stabbing Suspect Targeted 3-Year-Old's Birthday Party: Police  ---


----------



## Picaro (Jul 1, 2018)

night_son said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



they make no noise, so many people wouldn't run away at the first shot, so yes, they are more deadly in crowded areas, like nearly anywhere in urban China for instance.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 1, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Probubly, or Nigerian. They settled a shit Ton of them guys out there. But they are pretty insistent on not giving out the 30 year old mans name or nationality so we know for sure it’s either a *xxx xxxx* dreamer or a Muslim.
> 
> *Removed racial slur.*



Operation Wetback - Wikipedia


----------



## Picaro (Jul 1, 2018)

pismoe said:


> 'kinner' the Boise stabber had been asked to leave the apartment and returned with a Vengeance to do his stabbing .   Looks like the stabber was loving at least one lady refugee until he was asked to leave or was kicked out of the apartment OldLady .  ---   Boise stabbing suspect injured 9 at 3-year-old's birthday party   ---



Well, the 'tolerant, enlightened' left wingers are always hoping for the rare Great White Defendant in these cases. That's because she and her peers are racists to the core.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 1, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Somalian refugees?
> ...



Yep, you can bank on that being the case most all the time. This one is some sort of rasta wannabee, with dreds and a gansta thugg demeanor so beloved by left wingers out in the Burbs; they think these animals are 'cool'. Probably conned them into believing he was interested in converting to the terrorists' cult and becoming a bomber or something so they let him hang around. Whites almost always get their mug shots published within the hour.

My guess is scouted out what they had worth stealing, found out they had little, went and smoked some crack or something and got pissed off 'they wasted his time n shit', so he went after them for disappointing his Dream.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks Crix - I don't watch local news or get the paper anymore, so this came like a ton of bricks yesterday evening via national news. I own a rental home one street over and my primary residence is half a mile away. Did hear a bunch of sirens Saturday night but didn't think much of it.

I also know an Iranian immigrant and his family in that complex who helps me with yard and handyman stuff from time to time. I'm hoping and praying it wasn't him or any of his family members. Don't have a phone number for him but will be heading over there shortly.

Probably no secret that Boise officially became  "immigrant friendly" last year and we take them in by the hundreds,
Very few are opposed and we've had NO crime issues.
They are hard workers and add needed diversity to our community - a few have opened really good ethnic restaurants.
We're just a bit less white than we were ten years ago.

Story from Saturday morning on a group that just became citizens:
Seeking safety after war-torn pasts, refugees become citizens and are 'reborn' in Boise

It's being investigated as a hate crime but I'm hoping that this dude was just flat out crazy.

This story might be a tad more recent:
6 Children Among 9 Injured in Idaho Mass Stabbing

I'll be attending the vigil this evening:
UPDATE: Mass stabbing suspect in court and vigil for victims planned


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Somalian refugees?



We have mostly Iranian, Syrian and Ethiopian refugees


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Somalian refugees?
> ...



Why would a Muslim go crazy on a bunch of Muslims - (not that it hasn't happened)


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> All they need is a few hundred more like this.



WTF are you talking about. We have thousands of refugees here in Boise with no problems. 
Sure, we'll be taking a few hundred or a few thousand more. 
You probably hate that. Sorry


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Pay no attention - Most of these Trumpian Nationalist Islamophobes don't have any F-ing clue what they are talking about ;-)


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

Intolerant said:


> View attachment 202177



F You - This guy is from LA. Our immigrant community were the victims.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Is Timmy Kinner is a black Trumper from LA who hates immigrants.



That's very possible - For now it's being investigated as hate crime


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Why is the sky blue?


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

JGalt said:


> The guy has priors in Utah..
> 
> Timmy Earl Jr Kinner Arrest Details | St. George, UT



Yeah he's got a record a mile long - much of it involving violence. 
Not the kind of guy you'd wanna run into in a dark alley.

More detail - He is not an immigrant
Timmy Earl Kinner: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho calling special legislative session to outlaw knives?
> ...



The 3 year old birthday girl was critical but I was told they upgraded her to stable. She was hurt the worst - So very sad


----------



## hadit (Jul 2, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Is Timmy Kinner is a black Trumper from LA who hates immigrants.



Because there are so many of them?


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i think the stabber was a 'black guy with dreadlocks' and i think that he had been living in taxpayer funded Free housing with the refugees .



It is not "free" housing. It's subsidized and there is a work requirement. I did some volunteer work for them last year.

Idaho Office for Refugees

And no, someone took pity on him and was letting him couch surf temporarily. He was asked to leave Friday night due to erratic behavior and came back the following night to exact revenge.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I have no idea what that even meant. Pretty dumb


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Bones (Boise police chief) fought back tears as he revealed the ages of the injured children: There had been a 3-year-old, two 4-year-olds, a 6-year-old, an 8-year-old and a 12-year-old “from different continents” gathered that night to celebrate a child’s birthday, he said. Three adults who tried to intervene were also injured, he said.
> 
> You gotta be kidding me, who but an insane person goes after children that young.



Bones is a good man


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> 
> 9 hurt, 4 critically, as man stabs refugee families at Boise low-income apartments
> 
> ...


The assailant is a criminal with a long list of felonies on his record.

A real piece of work.
I call fuckers like this oxygen - thieves.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

CHAZBUKOWSKI said:


> Love this thread. The first page alone, shines a bright light on the sheer sh1tbaggery of some of the fucktards that frequent this board.  You have an ignorance c nt, stating that he must be a 'wet back or Muslim'.  You have somebody wishing for more mass killings of those he hates. And you have a pathetic loser who feels obligated to play the gun card.



Thank you ^


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> ...




Lil’fella was just misunderstood is all.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 2, 2018)

DrLove said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Is Timmy Kinner is a black Trumper from LA who hates immigrants.
> ...


I didn't see that in the linked article.  Just that it was revenge for being kicked out.


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 2, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho stabbing suspect identified; 6 children injured in the attack
> ...


Is that a new progressive rule. You arent allowed to report mass stabbing attacks if the perpetrators are black?


----------



## DrLove (Jul 2, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



WTF are you talking about?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2018)

DrLove said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


bluegin is simply talking freaky.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> 
> 9 hurt, 4 critically, as man stabs refugee families at Boise low-income apartments
> 
> ...


Why do they put refugees in Red states?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 2, 2018)

BlueGin said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



Conservatives have an excuse for everything. Everything. You are congenital liars that lie about their lies and then lie about those lies. You have turned into soulless people. There's nothing there. You have no substance.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 2, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...




So you Obama and Hillary-loving America-hating surrender-monkeys do have an effing clue?

If that's true, why did you people lose yer asses in 2018?

And don't say "Russians", because everyone knows by now that that's a bald-faced lie.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > At a low income apertment complex that housed refugees. They won’t need release the mans name or nationality. Wonder why?
> ...




 Votes.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 2, 2018)

I heard on the radio that the birthday girl has died... She was three years old.


----------



## task0778 (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Yup, didn't need 'em in the blue states.   But all they're actually doing is pissing off the Repubs in the red states.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2018)

Vastator said:


> I heard on the radio that the birthday girl has died... She was three years old.



Unfortunately, you heard correct.  If Idaho has the death penalty, I hope this idiot qualifies for, and receives it.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...





Yup.


----------



## task0778 (Jul 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the radio that the birthday girl has died... She was three years old.
> ...



+1


----------



## JGalt (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



There ya go. The left has a policy of doing that, in order to dilute votes from Republicans. It's another form of Democratic "gerrymandering."


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the radio that the birthday girl has died... She was three years old.
> ...





What does it take in Idaho to qualify as a capital crime? Doesn’t it have to be a capital crime to get death penalty ?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2018)

I wonder if this idiot thought that he could get away with it, or possibly just get off with a slap on the hand because of the current feelings about foreigners in this country?

To some on the right, refugees are just one step above illegal immigrants.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Here ya go.

Idaho | Death Penalty Information Center


----------



## Vastator (Jul 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder if this idiot thought that he could get away with it, or possibly just get off with a slap on the hand because of the current feelings about foreigners in this country?
> 
> To some on the right, refugees are just one step above illegal immigrants.


Still... ya gotta draw the line somewhere...


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder if this idiot thought that he could get away with it, or possibly just get off with a slap on the hand because of the current feelings about foreigners in this country?
> 
> To some on the right, refugees are just one step above illegal immigrants.




First off, that’s bull shit. Lefttards get wet and sloppy over stuff like that. Second, the guy don’t look like he gives a shit.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Link don’t work for me. If it qualifies as a capital case then he will likely get the death penalty, but that don’t mean he will get killed by he state.


----------



## task0778 (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this idiot thought that he could get away with it, or possibly just get off with a slap on the hand because of the current feelings about foreigners in this country?
> ...



It's probably true that some on the Right view refugees as one step above illegals, but dang ABS, you are implying that some on the Right wouldn't mind killing small children if they are refugees.   A slap on the hand?   Really?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 2, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



There are some conservatives on this very board who have advocated hunting down illegals at the border and shooting them, as well as have suggested putting land mines down on our borders.  

Not only do they advocate the killing of illegals, they also think that it is perfectly justifiable to separate young kids from their parents if they came here illegally.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




Illegals. If you owned land at the border and had to deal with Harley getting stolen all the time and your house broken into all the time as well as all the garbage they leave you may get irretable as well. You know the illegals rob trains to?


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




That’s exactly what he is implying.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Yes. Defending against invaders. Not stabbing children our nation offered sanctuary. No matter how much we’d like em gone.


----------



## task0778 (Jul 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



And you equate that with the stabbing of a 3 yr old little girl at a birthday party?   Yeah, there are some whackos on the Right, but let's not suggest that means it's okay to do what that guy did in Idaho.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


----------



## Vastator (Jul 2, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Straight from the mind of a leftist. We call it “projecting”.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 2, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...




Yup. But isn’t it racist that he would want a black man to ride the lightning? He doesn’t know the stabbers story. He was likely frustrated at white privlage and the lack of opportunity. That’s the view of the left, or it would be if this happened I  say, Chicago where blacks are killed inmasse daily?


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Jul 2, 2018)

I like wh


JGalt said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I like when Trumplodytes, who revel in his child rape and military bashing, pretend they are real Muricans.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 2, 2018)

CHAZBUKOWSKI said:


> I like wh
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> ...



Sorry, mang. If you knuckle-dragging regressives plan on running on the "family values" and "patriotic American" platform, nobody's going to fall for it.

Everyone already knows that you Democrats are a bunch of America-hating perverts


----------



## OldLady (Jul 3, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> I wonder if this idiot thought that he could get away with it, or possibly just get off with a slap on the hand because of the current feelings about foreigners in this country?
> 
> To some on the right, refugees are just one step above illegal immigrants.


I don't think anyone in the process of stabbing preschoolers at a birthday party is really thinking about whether he will get away with it.


----------



## OldLady (Jul 3, 2018)

Why has there been a total news blackout on this?  I watched CBS 6:30 news, flipped back and forth between CNN and FOX for an hour, and there was not a word about this.  I learned the child died here.  There was more coverage of the dead giraffe.
True story.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why has there been a total news blackout on this?  I watched CBS 6:30 news, flipped back and forth between CNN and FOX for an hour, and there was not a word about this.  I learned the child died here.  There was more coverage of the dead giraffe.
> True story.


Because the assailant was black. One of the Lefts protected class attacked their own pet project. To a horrific result. Not exactly the kind of news the left wants to publicize...


----------



## JGalt (Jul 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why has there been a total news blackout on this?  I watched CBS 6:30 news, flipped back and forth between CNN and FOX for an hour, and there was not a word about this.  I learned the child died here.  There was more coverage of the dead giraffe.
> True story.



It would be all over the news if Mr. Stabby had been white.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 3, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Third generation lies are my favorite!


----------



## DrLove (Jul 3, 2018)

JGalt said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



If you love Russia and Putin, then you'd be the America-hater


----------



## DrLove (Jul 3, 2018)

Vastator said:


> I heard on the radio that the birthday girl has died... She was three years old.



Yep -  And three more little kids are critical. I stopped by there yesterday to deliver a small planter of white daisies. Figured their would be a bunch of things at the entrance. I was correct. Candles, flowers, teddy bears .. you name it.

They had one of those giant broadcast dishes on a massive truck just outside. At least a dozen reporters and photographers hoping to interview residents. Guy from local channel 7 asked if he could get a quick interview. I politely as possible said: _"No - and it would be best if you guys would stop being vultures. Please leave these people alone for a few days_."

Thousands at the vigil last night - just a community outpouring and not a dry eye in the house. Strangers hugging strangers - Christians hugging Muslims, Atheists hugging Christians, rednecks hugging metrosexuals ... (I could go on but you get the idea ;-) Just about as emotional as it gets.

Community mourns victims of birthday party stabbing - CNN


----------



## DrLove (Jul 3, 2018)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



First degree murder - This qualifies .. They will probably go with an insanity defense but that rarely works.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 3, 2018)

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why has there been a total news blackout on this?  I watched CBS 6:30 news, flipped back and forth between CNN and FOX for an hour, and there was not a word about this.  I learned the child died here.  There was more coverage of the dead giraffe.
> ...



That's ^ kind of a shitty thing to say. Just sayin'


----------



## DrLove (Jul 3, 2018)

JGalt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why has there been a total news blackout on this?  I watched CBS 6:30 news, flipped back and forth between CNN and FOX for an hour, and there was not a word about this.  I learned the child died here.  There was more coverage of the dead giraffe.
> ...



It is all over the news - cut it out

mass stabbing in boise


----------



## Vastator (Jul 3, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Reality can be kinda shitty sometimes...


----------



## DrLove (Jul 3, 2018)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



Fact: Land owners on the border do not want Donald's big, beautiful, stupid wall.

Don’t Mess With Texas Landowners on Border Wall, Lawmakers Warn
This land is our land: Many property owners won’t sell for Trump’s wall

This thread is about a mass stabbing - please get back on topic.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 3, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Why has there been a total news blackout on this?  I watched CBS 6:30 news, flipped back and forth between CNN and FOX for an hour, and there was not a word about this.  I learned the child died here.  There was more coverage of the dead giraffe.
> True story.



It's all over the Internet OL, but yes .. I watched Shep Smith and a couple of straight news shows on CNN and Fox - Nothing .. only my local news.
But now that a 3 year old died at her own birthday party it will go national by this evening. 
You know how it goes - If it bleeds it leads but death is even better.

In the immortal words of Don Henley ...

We got the bubble-headed-bleach-blond
Who comes on at five
She can tell you 'bout the plane crash with a gleam in her eye
It's interesting when people die
Give us dirty laundry


----------



## OldLady (Jul 3, 2018)

DrLove said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I couldn't find it, Doc, on the three national stations I checked on.  It was just puzzling.  Nine SHOT and there would be half an hour spent on it.
I think you may have answered my question, though.  When something like this happens, if the community is determined enough to keep it off the front page as click fodder, it is both understandable and commendable.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 8, 2018)

You Trumpians became mysteriously silent on this issue. IOW, Immigrants having a birthday party are attacked. We still don't know quite why - might be a hate crime, I don't think so.

Better possibility would have been that this fucking CLOWN from LA was deranged and when he found out that the people who let him sleep on their couch and then kicked him out for bizarre behavior simply were not home when he came back the next night - he was hellbent on revenge of ANY sort (my bet).

The little 3 year old immigrant birthday girl DIED on her GOD DAMNED *3rd BIRTHDAY*. There has been an outpouring of support. Rural Idaho may still hate, but not Boise. We LOVE the THOUSANDS we have taken in (more than NYC & LA combined on Syria) ..

Problems from our immigrants and immigrant-friendly city? NONE until this deranged asshole from Los Angeles came along.

If you've a heart of any sort - these families could use your support and this site will be the most reliable.
There are a dozen GoFundMe sites. NOT recommended -

THESE are in the hundreds of thousands because ..

Yep, Boise loves our immigrant community and we care

Rescue lives in Boise, ID
Give today to the IRC in Boise

Took these today - Less than a mile from my home - Thanks


----------



## DrLove (Jul 8, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > I heard on the radio that the birthday girl has died... She was three years old.
> ...



FUCK YOU OL FUCKING YELLER for the "FUNNY"

Perhaps I should laugh when YOUR children are buried - RIGHT ASSHOLE?


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2018)

The fuck...?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> All they need is a few hundred more like this.


  The U.N is working on making that happen...


----------



## DrLove (Jul 8, 2018)

Vastator said:


> The fuck...?



Unfamiliar with _"Funny"_?

Well cool, there are those who are not do not feel humor, humility or shame
Therefore you survive somewhere in the fringe.

Enjoy while it lasts!


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > The fuck...?
> ...


Umm... okay...


----------



## DrLove (Jul 8, 2018)

Vastator said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Umm FUCK YOU


----------



## Tax Man (Jul 8, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > The fuck...?
> ...


In psychology it is called "the inability to emote".  They are dead inside.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2018)

DrLove said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


You drunk or something? What the fuck are you going on about?


----------



## DrLove (Jul 8, 2018)

Vastator said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



You'd likely not understand so you know .....


----------

